# My nose is cold



## Cat Dancer (Nov 28, 2009)

When my feet are cold I can put socks on. What can I do when my nose is cold. LOL. :dance: I don't like winter. I don't want to go farther south because I don't like big bugs and alligators. :hissyfit:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 28, 2009)

People always say to me when my feet or hands are cold;

"Cold hands or feet, warm heart"


----------



## Daniel (Nov 28, 2009)

You can buy or crochet a nose cosy :teehee:

The Nose Cosy: Suffer a Cold Nose or Look Like a Freak? You Decide


----------



## Andy (Nov 28, 2009)

lol  Those weren't S.A.R.S masks they were nose cozies!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 28, 2009)

Daniel said:


> You can buy or crochet a nose cosy :teehee:




:lol:  Those seem silly, bet people buy them too though. :teehee:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL. I would probably wear that in my own home. HE he. :lol:

Something weird is that only my right foot gets cold so sometimes I only wear one sock.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 28, 2009)

lol...My nose is cold tonight too...I've been too lazy to go and get anything.  but. this thread made me laugh.....I hate it when my nose is cold.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 29, 2009)

It is so annoying because I can't stop thinking about my cold nose. LOL.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 29, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> It is so annoying because I can't stop thinking about my cold nose. LOL.





lol CD..Now my hands and feet are cold...Argh...time for the house coat.  I'm blaming you for making me think about this  -:lol: :hug::friends:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2009)

Doesn't a cold nose mean you're healthy?


----------



## NicNak (Nov 29, 2009)

And if your nose runs and your feet smell you were built upside down :blush:


----------



## Jackie (Nov 29, 2009)

You want to get one of those masks that muslim women wear that would keep your nose warm


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Doesn't a cold nose mean you're healthy?




Yes, I think you're right.  But doesn't it also need to be wet?   (ewwww)


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Doesn't a cold nose mean you're healthy?



Isn't that for cats or dogs? :crazy:


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 29, 2009)

why not put on a scarf and wrap it around your face?  or have a hot cup of something, the steam ought to warm that nose.

alternatively you could make your nose run, that ought to warm it up too


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, my nose is slightly chilly. My right foot is sort of cold. My left foot is ok. That's always what happens. It's weird. I'm weird. :lol:

I did put socks on though. 

We got a new heating system last March (I think) and I'm excited about having heat that works this winter. 

I keep the thermostat set at 65 F, not sure what that is in Celsius.

How warm do you all keep your houses in winter? (Floridians need not answer. He he.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

65 degrees Fahrenheit is 18.3333333 degrees Celsius

I like it a bit warmer than that... maybe 20-22 degrees Celsius (68-72 degrees Fahrenheit) depending on how windy it is.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm, maybe I'm cold because it IS cold in here. :lol: I did the unthinkable and turned it up to 68. mg:


----------

